

Quid – The quiet startup inking million-dollar deals - RuggeroAltair
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102500826

======
seekely
I've been working at Quid for the last two and half years. The momentum here
is getting really exciting. Let me know if you have any questions! We're (of
course) hiring and also just completed a solid round
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/19/quid-
series-d/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/19/quid-series-d/))!

------
RuggeroAltair
Related, AI Quid Raises $39M
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9233388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9233388)

